# Ab:tn - Part 2



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry for the long intro but its necessary for the rp, it being a sequel and all I had to explain what has happened in between this and the first one. 

_The Scythes of the Emperor – the chronicles_

This is a sequel to my first RP here titled _Attention Brothers: Troops Needed_.

A summary of the events that occurred in that RP and its conclusion can be found here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37446&page=47

*The Story:*

- Aboard _The Heart of Sotha_

“Commander Sotha, I have the information you requested.”

“Glad to hear it brother, we have been trying to figure out this phenomenon for too long. A rogue Tyranid force doesn’t make sense. What have we found?”

“Since the destruction of the moon, the Great Hive Tyrant of Tri’Vaa that we had encountered, the one that wounded Brother Kyr so badly, survived the Templars’ bombardment. It has since been mobile in space with the Tau Manta ship it managed to commandeer. Only it and a handful of gargoyle types escaped Tri’vaa on this ship. Escaping capture or destruction by either Tau or Black Templar forces; our guess being that any Tau space craft were busy hurrying back to their planet while the Templars were fully focused on getting their remaining ground forces back up to the fleet as well as concentrating on the bombardment itself… the Tyrant aboard has been quite busy.”

“We gathered this information when we came across the small Tau research vessel I assume?”

“Yes Sir, we made their commander contact that planet’s water caste. There was a Manta ship assigned to Tri’Vaa that was last known to be assisting a Tau outpost, most likely the one we were heading to before we had to leave so abrubtly. The Manta never returned, but its signal never went out either. The last transmission from the Manta had been something about flying Tyranids breaking into the hull. From Kyr’s account of the monster, we know the hive tyrant has flight capability. Before destroying their ship, the Tau explained to us that the Mantas do in fact have ether drives, though they do not compare to the speed of the Tau Empire’s larger space vessels, Mantas are able to travel through the warp nonetheless. This explains how the hive tyrant has already reached multiple worlds belonging to the Imperium in the Eastern fringe. so far they have all been outpost worlds only. The rest of what we have found comes from the reports of imperial guard sources on those worlds.”

“Hm, so this Tyranid has been leaving these worlds before finishing the job? Why would that be? If the world was inhabited wouldn’t the beast wish to stay until the world was devoid of life?”

“That is how Tyranids normally act, but this one is very different from what the Imperium or any other chapter has come across before. This hive tyrant is an unexplainable development of evolution. Since that day, the ship has now grown considerably in size due to bio-mass engulfing what can no longer be recognized as a Manta gunship, which now serves to be the ship’s bones. it is now essentially a bio-ship but is much smaller in comparison to most hive fleet bio-ships. Unknown entirely, is how it has managed to reproduce the Tyranid numbers around it. It has successfully created a reclamation pool on the ship. Our only guess is that the first world the Hive tyrant landed on fed it enough biological matter that it was able make these things happen. But again, if there was bio matter on that world, we do not know why it would suddenly leave. The Imperial guard outposts it has attacked, it has attacked in quick strikes, killing many guardsmen, taking their bodies to consume and then leaving. It has attacked with such surprise, killed so efficiently, and left so quickly that none of these imperial defenses have been able to kill it. The good news is that we have finally tracked the ship. We have intercepted an Imperial communication saying an unidentified, non-imperial vessel was detected in the planet’s atmosphere and has since landed. The planet has not been developed long enough to have adequate orbital defenses to have prevented it from landing. The guard communication cited similarities with Tyranid bio-ships. It must be the one.”

“What planet?”

“According to what we intercepted, it is called Ferim”

“Well, frankly It matters not to me why this Tyranid does what it does, or how it does what it does. What matters to me is that we kill it. And all the more satisfying this rogue Tyranid is one that killed several of our brothers on Tri’Vaa directly.”

Now you understand that the Scythe of the Emperor space marine chapter http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Scythes_of_the_Emperor
Is going after this unique Hive Tyrant. This Hive Tyrant, though not a Norn-queen or any other usual type of Tyranid that directs the hive mind, has the ability to do so. This hive tyrant has what seemingly no other Tyranid that the Imperium has ever come across has, it has a conscience of its own. It and whatever tyranid forces it has managed to create have apparently landed on an Imperium owned world somewhere in the eastern fringe. Though it is not yet heavily developed, it is planned to be a hive world in the distant future as it has many valuable resources on it. Large cities are in progress but much of the world is still controlled by nature. Because of the world’s location in the galaxy (near tau and the like) the world has more Imperial forces than a world of this development would normally have. The Imperium also wants to make sure they keep this world for good due to its resources. 

*Characters:*

The first is of course the Hive tyrant which was already being played by Deathbringer. The Hive Tyrant can have come up with a name for itself if you wish DB. Anything you want to add to a description you are free to do so. I will read it and give my yays or nays. As before it has the ability to morph any weapon or biomorph available to Tyranids but it will NOT have psychic powers or warp powers or anything like that. Also, the tau weapon mimicry trait has phased out of the genepool your working with. YOU only maintain one, the biological rail rifle. BUT if you use it, it will take a lot out of you. You already are the main node of a hive mind and are essentially a god character to what other players will be. So there will have to be a lot of control between us to make sure he is used fairly. Most likely this will mean you will not directly be in many of the fights. Instead you will control the tyranid forces you send in to do the work for you. I’ll go over this more with you in chat or something.
*edit* yes _we_ know how the tyrant has done everything. whats above is what the scythes think is going on from what they have gathered. revelations will be made in the action thread.

Also, Darkreever, if you wish to continue playing Alarbus you may. If you wish to play another character, then we can assume Alarbus has since linked back up with black templar forces as he naturally would have longed for I’m sure. 

*The rest of you: *

Can choose to be either a Scythes of the Emperor Space Marine or and Imperial guardsmen.
*
For those of you wishing to be a Scythe of the Emperor:*

you are a tactical marine or a marine from a devastator squad. No assault marines, no terminators, no special (techmarines apothecaries chaplains) I only mention devastator squad because they could have been in one before. because of the huge losses new squads will have been formed. you will all be in the same unit. If you want your character to have been in a dev squad this is reason for him to have a lascanon as a weapon for example and would be acting as the squad's heavy weapon specialist.

Name:
Physical characteristics:
Armor characteristics:
Weapons: this will reflect your marine’s specialty. Ex: if he has a chainsword and bolt pistol I assume he likes close combat. Also you can have any weapon you wish as the 100 or so marines left would be out of the entire chapter. This means the ones that are left could originally have been with any part of the chapter. Of course, MOST marines in almost any chapter have a bolter as their primary weapon so I’d like to see some. The only weapons I will not accept are force weapons, power weapons, or power fists.
Background: take the little information lexicanum has on the chapter and describe your marine’s role in what is there. Specifically the Damocles Crusade, the destruction of their homeworld Sotha, and the Giant’s Coffin battle. You don't have to go crazy.

*For those of you wishing to be part of the Imperial Guard:*

You will start out as a standard guardsman. Of course, when heavy losses are taken quickly and the planet your on is far from the main forces of the Imperium, promotions often have to be made in haste. If you’re a good soldier, you might find yourself selected for the task. 

Name:
Age:
Physical description:
Weapons: guess what?! Here’s your las-gun, your combat knife, and a couple grenades. Now get your ass out of the armory!
Background: don’t be afraid of detail. Obviously I have not been with all of this.

_Whatever you choose to be, know your character, who they are and what they are like_

*Stuff to know/ Rules:*

I am not putting a player limit. I will see what I get first. well just to have a number I will just say no more than 14. that would be a bit to handle anyway. a good solid number would be 10.

I usually update VERY QUICKLY. I have a tab opened to heresy online up on my browser nearly 24/7. I would of course like players to join only if they know they will have time or can make time to post. Just because I post very quickly DOES NOT MEAN YOU HAVE TO post like every day or something if you can't. I like making sure everybody is staying on track with what’s going on is all.* I will kill your character if you do not post for a long time without letting me know your coming back.* I will give you ample chances to post again before I do this though. Because I will be able to post frequently, I will not set a limit on how many posts you can make in between my updates because most likely I will update before something goes on for too long and also because when I update I try to keep everyone up on events in a logical manner if needed. I do expect you to read _at least skim_, what the other players have posted. Try to only skim if you have a lot of posts to get through due to not being able to post yourself for some time.

That being said, YOUR CHARACTER CAN DIE. It’s the 41st millennium we’re talking about here. If you do something that would just be ridiculously lucky to come out alive from, you’ll probably die. But you are welcome to make another character and rejoin. If you die you are not “out”.

If I feel someone is just not putting any effort into their posts then I really don’t see the point of them being a part of the RP. *Add to the story! *I’ve been in heresy chat when several people were excitedly talking about events that were occurring in an RP they were in together. That’s awesome! And that’s what I hope to achieve. Usually the beginning of an rp is a little bumpy. This should be expected. It was in my first one, and it was in the one I’ve joined that is now going very well. It is mostly a matter of figuring out which players are there to stay. Remember I can’t make a good rp alone as GM. A good rp needs work from BOTH THE GM AND THE PLAYERS.

As far as fluff goes, I do not mean to alter anything GW has made up for Tyranids. It is strictly an anomaly case that I am keeping contained within my RP.

As for the Scythes of the Emperor I realize that there is about a company of them left. Most likely I will have to have some of them killed. Also, there is no detailed description of how the chapter acts so I will have these marines act however I see fit. Again it is just for the rp, I do not mean to say that the Scythes are definitely like however I may portray them to be. 

Lastly, if you have questions or something to tell me or another player USE PRIVATE MESSAGING PLEASE. PM me if you have a question about anything that's going on in the rp particularly if it has something to do with one of my updates. I try to stick close to the fluff but sometimes it gets difficult. DO NOT fill up the action thread with out of character posts. an occasional single or two line (OOC:...)comment at the beginning or end of a post is acceptable.

Most importantly I, like you, am here to have fun. So let’s.

--if any of you have finals coming up for college, i do as well, i figure the action thread wont start up for a little while so dont be afraid to join. hoping to really get it going by winter breakish.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

*Name:* Zac
*Age:* 36
Physical description:
Zac's a rather average guy, 6'2'', he came from one of the desert colonies on his planet, bearing the deep tanned skin natural to desert dwellers, rather muscled and fit since it was a challenge to merely survive on that planet, generally doesn't look much different from the other guardsmen when fully suited up. Generally has a respirator and visor almost like a Kasrkin, mostly because of the amount of missions he's been on he's collected gear along the way.

He's also generally seen with more than a dozen lasgun charge packs strapped to him here and there, taped to his rifle and such so they're on hand.
*Weapons:* Lasgun, combat knife, couple of grenades
*Background:*
Zac was always one who liked challenges, as such it often seperated him from a crowd which was pretty much how he ended up being carted all over the Imperium from his volunteering.
Quick reflexes, trained instincts, and sheer blind luck has saved his ass on countless occasions, if it weren't for the kick of adrenaline he got from nearly dying several times a day, he'd probably take up drinking or something.

While not all that remarkable compared to some guardsman, Zac has been known to be out of ammunition more often than not, being able to deplete a lasgun pack in under a minute earned him the nickname “Trigger”.
A bit ridiculous at times, he seems a little careless and too casual about war and death, as well as very inventive and improvisational.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

blazinvire! glad to have you join the sequel.

character looks great i have no issues with it.

so thats two characters so far:
deathbringer- hive tyrant
blazinvire - guardsman - Zac


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good RP. Don't mind if I join...

Name:Brother Solaki 

Physical characteristics: Very average space marine physique, except he has stronger upper arms and his skeletal structure shows rigidity, making him and ideal heavy weapons marine.

Armor characteristics: Again, fairly standard armour, but with added support on the shoulders and chest area to cope with a heavy weapon.

Weapons: Las-cannon, combat knife, bolt pistol and 4 krak grenades.

Background: First inducted into the Scythes 50 years ago. As a scout he carried the squad's heavy bolter, and did quite well! When he passed from scout to marine, his lost his heavy bolter, and was given a normal bolter. Frustrated at this, Solaki strived to prove himself as Devastator material. At one point during the first stages of the the Damocles, Solaki's post was being over-run by kroot, so he grabbed a fallen brothers bolter, and fired both his and his dead brother's at the oncoming hoard. This resulted in shattering his wrists and dislocating his shoulders, but is did stop the kroot from over-running the post, either to avoid more casualties, or that Solaki's bravery had shocked them into a retreat. When the Apothecaries (Sorry don't know how to spell that right!) looked at his injuries, they found that his bones had strength beyond what a normal space marine has, and thus stopped his arms being torn apart by his act of heroism. This was the main reason for him being inducted into the devastator sect. Since then, Solaki has faithfully wielded his Las-cannon as part of a Devastator squad, or an add-on to a tactical marine squad. During the Damocles crusade, Solaki was responsible for the destruction of 2 Hammerheads, 4 Piranhas, a Skyray Missile Defence Gunship and 4 Devilfish APC's, who's passengers were quickly gunned down by his squad mates. At one point, Solaki and 9 other devastators all armed with heavy weapons were commissioned to be an anti-Manta assassin squad. During the 3 years, Solaki and his other squad mates took down no fewer than 3 manta's and the damaging of dozen others, allowing the passengers hoping to be transported to safety or to better firing positions to be quickly thrown out and disbanded, ready to be killed by his brothers. On one occasion, it was reported that the passengers of the Manta were incinerated by the apocalyptic explosion that ensued. This earned Solaki and his squad purity seals on their heavy weapons, which all of them maintain with pride. Each member from the Manta hunting team bears a tattoo of two scythes crossing over a Tau ethereal's head, on their left shoulder, which marks them as brothers in blood.

On Sotha, everything changed. Solaki was used to having a long drawn out fire-fights with enemy armour, whereas now there was none of that. Solaki was drafted into a tactical squad and made to be the "assassin" of synapse creatures. Once again, Solaki proved himself a valuable asset, and was recorded to have halted an enemy assault on the armoury by blasting a hole through the assaults leader, a hive tyrant. The sergeant, and 2 others of his squad reported that, in an effort to halt the assault, Solaki and his squad attacked the hive tyrant. In response to this, the hive tyrant butchered 5 members of the squad, and left one immobile, fit only to be incased in the sarcophagus of a Dreadnought. Enraged by this defiance of the The Emperor's justice, Solaki attached his combat blade to the end of his Las-cannon and ran into the hive tyrant. Wedging the combat blade into the hive tyrant's chest, Solaki pressed the trigger and blew a hole in it's chest. In the beast's death spasms, it threw Solaki against the wall of the armoury, knocking him out cold. When he woke, the Tyranid's were gone and his surviving squad members and a dozen other survivors were left. He was told he turned the tide of the battle by his bravery. He replied "We do the Emperor's will, he saved you not me." Him and his squad mates were induced back into another squad, and they know fight together.

Solaki was always fairly cold and un-humorous, but since the near destruction of his chapter, he has become even more so. He talks rarely, and when he does it is usually only to discuss tactics. The only people he converses with openly are his old sergeant and squad mates. On the battle field, he is know for having a coldly accurate aim, almost never missing, and when he does, he attends penitence for his crimes to the Emperor. He constantly blames himself for the mistakes he made, believing himself to have betrayed himself and his chapter whenever he fails. For Solaki, battle is not a thrill or a joy, it is his punishment and his way to redeem himself in the eyes of the Emperor. He would gladly die for another marine, and is selfless in his sacrifices, seeing his life as not his own, but a tool of the Emperors. he is easily aggravated when squad mates appear to care more about themselves than their brothers, seeing them as selfish individuals and becomes very untrusting of them, knowing that in a life or death scenario, they would chose themselves over him. 

More editing. Is it ok now?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Astelan 

Age: 464

Physical Characteristics: Tall and well built Astelan has a clean shaven face pick pocked with several dozen small scars after a Tyranid had spat a slither of blue and green acid at his face while he was helping to defend Sotha from the vile Xeno. This had earned him a place in the final defence however he was instead amongst those who fled. He has a mane of black hair and piercing blue eyes, his skin is tanned and creased. 

Armour Characteristics: His armour has a almost mismatched look to it. For example his left shoulder pauldron came from the body of Veteran Brother Morkag while his lower left leg came from Standard Bearer Mika. His helm is a ancient thing and he likes to boast that it was from the Forges of Mars herself. His left gauntlet has the sigil of the Black Templars upon it, remembering the Templars he had fought with not to long before. 

Weapons: A Bolter and a Chainsword. 

Background: Astelan considers himself a sturdy veteran and among the last true Sons of Sotha, the Scythes Commander, who has now taken the name of their home world is one of the few he respects and is utterly devoted to his service. Astelan was born to a small roaming tribe but soon gained himself entry into the Adeptus Astartes by means unknown to him due to his age. 

He fought on countless worlds in the name of the Emperor, and will continue to do so until he is laid low by the Vile, Unclean or other. He lives to serve the Imperium and shows a strange companionship to the normal humans living within its confines.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Deus Mortis everything is fine except the background needs some changing, or perhaps just some extending. I would like to see what role Solaki played in the damocles crusade, or any important to note events that occured for him there. Also i would like to see something similar about him and the destruction of his homeworld Sotha, as well as the near-destruction of his entire chapter when hive fleet Kraken attacked Sotha. (It is a bit confusing, originally the scythes left the damocles crusade with the other chapters because of hive fleet behemoth causing problems in another sector. later on, hive fleet kraken came on the eastern fringe where Sotha was located. the scythes were simply unable to defend their homeworld by themselves)

oh and you spelled apothecaries right you just added an extra 'ca' in there.

Dark Angel, also over all is very good. just a couple things.
I believe the oldest style helmet you could have is from the MK IV power armor. Also, i like the idea of having the gauntlet painted black for the templars since you would have fought with then closely in the Damocles crusade as well as what occurred in the last RP, but the hands of the Scythes are already painted black. maybe there is another way he could show this respect on his armor?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> maybe there is another way he could show this respect on his armor?


Having the Templar cross added to the armour would be one way of doing it, like on the gauntlet.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have edited it, is it ok?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

it is better now. A suggestion would be to say that most or all of the manta hunting died on Sotha defending it against the tyranids. that would make for some more character depth as we assume he would be especially angry or upset about this. it would also make sense, as only a handful of the chapter remains alive


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

ill join if you dont mind

NAME Brother Belial

PHYSICAL CHARACTERISTICS quite a burly marine even for an astartes. big in all departments. loves being up close and personal with the enemies of man kind. a fairly young marine compared to the rest of the survivors but none the less respected by all the senior survivors of the chapter for his bravery.

ARMOUR CHARACTERISTICS MK VII power armour. could be doing with a lot more maintenance as it tends to get pretty banged up in the close combat 

WEAPONS chainsaw and bolt pistol and grenades

BACKGROUND A veteran of the democles crusade and the attack by hive fleet kraken on the home world sotha. Among the chapter survivors he is known for for his last man stance against a brood of warrior huntsmen in the evacuation of sotha. He single handedly held the line buying time for tech marine laikus to repair a cargo ship for lift off to evacuate the last of his battle brothers off the planet. 

hope this is ok let me know.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Did some more editing, increased his age so it fits with the fluff and added some stuff about Sotha, and some emotions. Is that ok?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ill be a gaurdsman, should be interesting

Name: Shadihm Radec

Age: 29

Appearance: stands at 6'3" and weighs 215 lbs. He has pale skin with short almost white blondish hair and ice blue eyes. Naturally thick with muscle which makes him a little slower then the average gaurdsman but much stronger and able to continue fighting well when others fail. His pale skin is almost white with the exception of a bright redish pink burn mark on his neck that he got in a bar fight one year back. He is most often seen wearing a respirator with a visor that is given to all Helghan troops because of the chemicals that they grow up with in the air they can't have strenuous activity in other "Terran" enviroments with what troops would consider normal oxygen levels. While they can talk and interact and walk about in these enviroments fighting is not an option unless they have their resperators complete with the visor. The visor's two orange eyepieces can retract to give him a better view or allow him to have eye contact when talking to others.

Equipment: Lasgun, Frag Grenades, Combat Knife, Standard Combat armor

Backround: Radec was taken by the Imperial Gaurd like the rest of his people from the world of Helghan for thier high endurance and natural combat abilities. While on some worlds recruits are taken at the ages of 15 and 16 Helghast recruits are taken later at the age of 20 due to their lateness in getting thier growth spurts. 

Initially Radec scored extremely high in marksmanship and urban warfare tactics along with battlefield endurance and was earmarked for a Kasrkin squad until he got in an argument with his commanding officer who he saw as inept and unfit to lead. Instead of moving him to that specialized squad he was left with the rest of the rank and file where at the moment he likes it. 

Despite being a great all around soldier he exudes a natural calmness in battle like the rest of his people and he is a great speaker and easily likable by his fellow soldiers and highly defense about their lives. The one thing he cannot tolerate is a commander who is ignorant and never seen combat experience in his life yet he still leads. Like the rest of the Helghan he has a very good control on his fear yet where the common Helghan soldier is adept in battlefield tactics Radec shows an ambition and intelligence that is rare in his people.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah deus mortis that will all work. we can assume the dreadnought fell later at Sotha and some more of his old squad mates died on 'Giant's Coffin'. The couple remaining being split amongst the different squads that are left to make each of the few squads remaining as versatile as possible. 

Forthelion yours is good

and blackapostlevilhelm yours is good as well.

so far we have:
Deathbringer- Hive Tyrant
Blazinvire- Guardsman - Zac
Blackapostlevilhlem- guardsman - Shadihm
Deus Mortis - Scythe of the emperor - Brother Solaki
Dark Angel- Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Astelan
FORTHELION - Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Belial


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I will join this thread as a guardsman

Name: Khrell Tyrion

Age:16

Appearance: Though he is young(even for a guardsman), he has already seen war more then he would like. As a result, he is scarred. He has a strong physique, despite his age. And is able to win fights with men much older then he is. He has dark brown hair and eyes, and a clean shaven face(though no doubt this will change the longer he's out in the field). He has fairly short hair.

Equipment: His uniform is like the regular cadian one, though he carries around a few family heirlooms, like the ancient autopistol "Last Resort", and the lasgun "Metaxean pryde", which was handcrafted during the great crusade. He also carries around a knife named "The Reaper" which is of strange making, and which glows with an eerie green glow. Further more he has a few grenades and a lot of ammo. He also picks up everything which could be used, like lasguns lying about.

Background: During the terrible(zombie like) plague that engulfed the Metaxean system a few years ago, he was just a 14 year old boy, though he had to fight for his life. His survival was remarkable indeed, and some speak of the fact that it could've been more than luck, they rumored the dark gods had plans with him, though that is nothing more then gossip. None the less he survived where millions died, and joined the imperial guard, as all of the things he had known were gone, and everyone he knew dead. He got transferred shortly after to the pre-hive world of Ferim where he was for a few month's when a great Astartes force landed on the planet........

Hope you like him


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

What a name lets see DaafiejjXD, lol. yeah the character is good. the one thing I want to point out is that you know his knife has no special abilities. It can have a green metallic tint for example, but glowing green indicates to me that it is more than just your average tool for stabbing or cutting things.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah I know it will not(at least I think so) have special powers, but I like a bit mystery in a rp. It is just a family heirloom of unknown origin nothing special(just something mysterious).
But if you want me to, I'll change it, just let me know


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Name: Brother Niko Makavin

Physical characteristics: Slightly shorter than your average astartes, Niko’s build favours lean muscle over bulk strength. Niko is fair skinned and his storm grey eyes hold an intensity that seems out of place on his youthful features. He keeps his dark blonde hair cut to shoulder length and pulled tightly back in a tail at the nape of his neck. 

Armor characteristics: Though not blessed with one of the older suits of armour, Niko takes the utmost care of his wargear. His right wrist bears a small Templar cross, carved there by one of the brave Templars that Niko found himself fighting back to back with against the hoards of tyranid xenoforms in the recent battle. In turn that brother bears a set of crossed scythes on his armour cut by Niko’s hand in an oath of honour brothers.

Weapons: Bolt pistol given to Niko by his mentor, chainsword, frag grenades.

Background: Niko was in his last stages as a scout when the Hive Fleet turned its ravenous hoards loose on Sotha. When it became clear that the Scythes were fighting a losing battle; Niko’s small team of scouts, led by Veteran Scout Master Hektor, fought deep into the combat zone to extract an Apothecary who was carrying a full set of recovered gene-seed from the fallen and escort him and his precious cargo off-world. They found themselves in a desperate running battle, braving the waves of xenos until finally within sight of the waiting craft but taking massive looses in the process. 

Only Niko and Hektor survived to see the Apothecary disappear up the open ramp, when the veteran master turned to Niko and pressed his personal bolt pistol into the young scout’s hands. Hektor made him swear to see the Apothecary off the planet and out of reach of the Hive Fleet; Niko protested at first but finally swore on his honour. His scout master and mentor gave him a solemn nod, turning back to join his brothers in a final stand. 

Niko’s bravery in those events earned him the right to become a full battle brother; the implantation of his black carapace overseen by the very Apothecary he helped escort to safety. Since that point, Niko has earned a reputation with his steadfast determination to see the chapter rebuilt and the Tyranids wiped from the face of the galaxy. He has proven himself as a tactical marine with cunning and intuition in the fight against the Hive Fleet, those that know Niko personally speak of a almost fanatical obsession to never leave a man behind as he has never truly forgiven Hektor for that oath.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Vick Gelid
Age: 20
Physical description: Vick is about average height with cold blue eyes and snowy white hair. He comes from an ice planet which gives him very pale looking skin due to having very little sun light.
Weapons: Las-gun, combat knife and a couple of grenades.
Background: Vick Gelid was born on an ice world were most of the population had blue eyes and white hair. Vick family had a record of joining the guard and serving the Immortal God Emperor of Mankind and Vick was no different from the rest of his family. At the age of 18 he joined the Imperial Guard as his father had done before him and his grandfather had done before him. Vick is a bit of a drinker and a poker player. He likes to have fun but always puts his duty first.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

No DX you dont have to change anything your good.

euph and necrosis your characters are good as well.

so we are at:

Deathbringer- Hive Tyrant
Blazinvire- Guardsman - Zac
Blackapostlevilhlem- Guardsman - Shadihm
Necrosis- Guardsman - Vick
DaafiejjXD- Guardsman - Khrell
Deus Mortis - Scythe of the emperor - Brother Solaki
Dark Angel- Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Astelan
FORTHELION - Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Belial
Euphrati- Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Niko

thats a pretty good number. 9 players and an even amount of gaurds and marines. so we may actually get to start the action thread pretty soon. also, i will leave a bit more time for anyone else who has maybe been thinking of a character.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well then, time for me to make it an even ten and imbalance the numbers a tad.

Name: Andreas Rikard
Age: 37
Physical description: Wiry thin, but built well for someone so small; Rikard has dark red eyes framed by hard features and a hawk nose. His hair is cut low, just barely above the scalp, and part of his left cheek and neck are pockmarked with old shrapnel wounds. Rikard has signs and tats along his right arm starting at the top by his shoulder where an aquila resides, to the likes of his regiment name and the names of those he swore to fight alongside till death. Along both his hands Rikard has the phrase, May He Forgive My Sin. 
Weapons: Lagun, combat knife, frag grenades
Background: Recruited into the guard at the age of fifteen, Rikard barely remembers the name of his homeworld, it being firebombed by the archenemy over twenty years ago while he was in the middle of his first battle that saw his regiment against the orks. For six years Rikard and the soldiers of his regiment, the 194th Breilv light (named after the system he hails from, not his homeworld), fought against the greenskins until they had finally been wiped out. 
A year after the campaign against the orks had ended, the 194th took part in the Damocles Gulf Crusade against the tau. For seven months Rikard and his regiment had been fighting against the aliens, being ordered to go as far as wiping out colonies of human's living alongside the xeno's. During one of these engagements, Rikard refused to kill a group of people he and his squad had come across and though they were killed in the end, Rikard's hands were stained with the blood of someone else.


Though lets be honest, guardsmen are not marines, you need a fair number to equal just one marine anyway.:biggrin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Name: Arx

Physical characteristics: Arx's body fully embraced the transformation from Human to Astartes, he is slightly taller than his fellow brothers at around 8' and powerfully built. Arx is an imposing sight, a powerhouse of a Space Marine. A shock of white hair sits on his head and striking emerald eyes stare out. A stern face with a tight jawline hides a jovial nature.

Armour characteristics: Large layered shoulder pads, thicker than the norm, frame his huge form, affording a bit more protection in melee combat. Arx wears a Crusader pattern helm.

Weapons: Arx's Favoured weapon is a large and fearsome two handed chainsword. The blade of the weapon extends half again the length of the standard variant, heralding back to the claymores of warriors past. Arx has practised with the weapon to the point he can hold it comfortably in one hand, though fighting with it in this way severely limits his speed and power. His other weapon is a Meltagun, the powerful weapon a familiar tool from his special weapon carrier days. The chainsword clips to a modified holder on the back of his power pack, the Melta is usually slung on an over the shoulder strap, allowing for a quick and easy switch of weapons

Background: Arx played the part of a special weapons marine in the Damocles Crusade and vaporised a satisfying number of Tau battlesuits in a number of the assaults on Dal'Yth Prime.

Also a veteran of Second Tyrranic war, Arx has a deep and burning hatred for the Tyranid menace after the destruction of Sotha and will attack the vile Xenos with great zeal at any opportunity.



Sorry its late!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol we have an even number of guard and marines again I see, 11 shouldn't be too hard to handle.

with that said, I am CLOSING the recruitment thread until i state otherwise. if i need more players i will just open this thread up again and bump it if necessary. 

So, here is the 'final' player list:

Deathbringer- Hive Tyrant
Blazinvire- Guardsman - Zac
Blackapostlevilhlem- Guardsman - Shadihm
Necrosis- Guardsman - Vick
DaafiejjXD- Guardsman - Khrell
Darkreever- Guardsman - Andreas
Deus Mortis - Scythe of the emperor - Brother Solaki
Dark Angel- Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Astelan
FORTHELION - Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Belial
Euphrati- Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Niko
Cpncrete Hero- Scythe of the Emperor - Brother Arx

I WILL HAVE THE FIRST ACTION THREAD POSTED LATER TODAY it will be titled AT:BN part II - SotE


----------



## FalcesImperatoris (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys – just spotted the thread you have going on this.

You may find this place useful if you have not already spotted it:
http://www.the-scythes.com/

You may find the background history document of particular use – as its all referenced official GW stuff (as much as we can) and has some cool artwork/photos in there too.

I will be adding to the Heart of Sotha section (which is my little project) as and when I get a chance (been on a little break painting some Tau at the moment).

Just as a final heads up in case its of use – here is some further (currently draft) info on the Heart, which I hope can go up soon.

_*The Heart of Sotha (often referred to as just ‘The Heart’, previously titled ‘Honours Might’)*

The Heart is the last ship of the line from the Scythes of the Emperor fleet and carries the only hope for the future within its battered hull. The mighty Battle Barge survived the destruction brought upon the chapter by Hive Fleet Kraken by pure chance, as it was on a tour of duty along the Tau Border of the Damocles gulf when the Hive Fleet struck. Upon receiving fragmented communications about the danger the Chapter faced, the warship cut its tour short and raced back to rendezvous with the Scythes at the fall back point in the Miral system. Communications were lost with the Chapter during the journey back, so those on board (which included several squads of Terminators, who were conducting special operations and training on the tour) had no idea what condition the chapter would be in when they arrived in Miral.

Arriving in the Miral System, only traces of wreckage from the rest of the fleet could be found, along with just a handful of battle brothers still alive on the surface of Miral Prime, holding a position on Giants Coffin under threat of being overrun. Diving into action, the battle barge caught the closely packed Tyranid fleet by surprise, and by using bombardment cannons punched a small window through to the surface of the planet. This one last chance was seized upon by the Scythes and with the aid of a furious counter attack from the ships Terminators, the battered remnants of the chapter were evacuated from the surface using Thunderhawks. Chapter Master Thorcyra remained on the surface and held a rearguard action that enabled the survivors to escape, passing command of the chapter to Captain Thrasius of the 3rd Company. 

The Scythes then withdrew from the Miral system, engaged in a running space battle against everything the five fleet could muster. When the chapter had fought clear, the first act of Chapter Master Thrasius was to rename the ship from ‘Honours Might’ to ‘The Heart of Sotha’, so that the chapter could honour their lost home world and the memory of the fallen. The future of the Chapter now rests within ‘The Heart’, and while the ship has taken the sort of damage and punishment that should have destroyed her many times over… she resolutely refuse to break and carries her scars with a stoicism that mirrors the Scythes themselves.

Now the last of the Scythes Battle Barges patrols the Eastern Fringe, carrying the Chapter into battle against the enemies of the Imperium, acting as a recruitment and training vessel for Novitiates and helping produce what equipment and ordnance the Chapter needs. Slowly the Scythes have begun the painstaking process of rebuilding their strength, and while ‘The Heart’ still beats, the Chapter lives…_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As nice and helpful as that can be, am I correct in believing that a large portion of it is fan made FalcesImperatoris?

This is a recruitment thread for an RP, though it is closed to new people joining up, so perhaps it would have been better to PM this to the GM to see if he wanted to include it at all. Otherwise this seems like something that should be up in 40k fluff or homebrew fluff.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

well, who would've known. a whole fansite for the scythes.

this is for my own take on the chapter anyways, though i may give that site a look through for fun.


----------



## FalcesImperatoris (Nov 13, 2007)

The background history document you can download there is 'official' in so far as thats its all referenced and sourced from GW and White Dwarf articles as much as possible.

The rest of the stuff is indeed non GW.

I only posted in case it was helpful to the GM or his players as a source of inspiration or ideas as you were using the Heart of Sotha as the setting.
(the Heart of Sotha was an unofficial creation I did about 5-10 years ago on an old different website - no idea how it got on to wiki or got absorbed into the Scythes background and so forth as I never put it up there.)

I meant nothing further than just inspiring people, so feel free to use/discard whatever you like, do your own thing and have fun guys.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

FalcesImperatoris said:


> no idea how it got on to wiki


Anyone can edit a wiki at any time, for the most part, with any information whether it be true or not, based on fact or merely by opinion.

If I write up 'facts' regarding the Emperor or any other such thing, it is not impossible for someone to take that and put it on a wiki where others will believe it to be absolutely true. Wikipedia and what branch from it have credible things, but that does not mean everything on them is real or true.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jeez Blaz, is Zac gonna be a team player at all in this RP or just some supersoldier loner that'll leave the rest of us in the dust and unable to work with?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Well initially I was just gonna have him as a comedic addition to whatever, but at the moment shit has most definitely hit the fan on that plan, which kind of saddens me since I planned Zac to be a fun character.

Everything's more or less justified, it doesn't take much skill to wrap your legs around someone's arm and pin them so, and he's just been scolded by a few people, dumped in the dirt by his lieutenant, slapped across the head and now punched in the face, all because he acted a little casual around his superior.
I mean seriously, he's 36, I'm pretty sure his respect goes without saying now, and he's probably been nearly killed enough times for him not to bother with it any more.

Really sucks  I wanted to have fun with Zac, make smart ass comments and shocking improvisations, knock down buildings with sheer supply of lasfire and whatnot.
That's roleplaying for you I guess


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I want to apologize for my lack of posts within the action thread. My husband leaves for Iraq for another 3+ months this evening and I have opted to spend the past days with him over posting. I have not forgotten the thread and intend to make a nice solid catch up post for Niko either late tonight or tomorrow.

Again, my apologies to the others in the rp as well as you Unxpekted22.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

its no problem euphrati. I'd say your husband is more important. DA hasnt been posting too much either, gonna have to get on him haha.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Whaaaa? I posted alot today  Lol, yeah ive been a bit slow though because I had a new Puppy friday, so all my attention has gone at him


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol, nice.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

wish ur husband best of luck from all of us and a safe and speedy return


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know if anyone is a believer in God, but I for one am. Not that I'm trying to get into a religious debate, but incase it matters to you, I'll keep him in my prayers. Wish him all the best, and a safe return.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

FORTHELION: Just wanted to ask if you could put a few speech marks or something into your posts dude, its just a little confusing when you switch between talking and description in one sentence. Oh and we can't fall back/ regroup, we suppose to be fighting for that sandbag trench/bunker 

Also, and this is not aimed at you in particular; The attacking Brood is said to only consist of Warriors and Gaunts, not Lictors or 'Stealers.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Darkreever already pointed that out to me, changed it. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes but DaafiejjXD, as Concrete said it wasn't directed to any one player in particular. Its possible for the comment to apply to more than one person after all.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, but I recognized myself in the post, i said genestealers after all
:biggrin:


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

concrete hero. Oops missed that bit about the types of tyranids and yeah ill put in the speech marks. sorry didnt realise you were heading for the sandbags thought you just ploughed into the middle of the brood. ill change the lictors bit as well


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

No worries man, we all miss things sometimes .


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I completely changed that post. i hope its a bit better now. probably makes a bit more sense.:grin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

some comments and matters of importance

hey everyone, really good posts all around since my last update. definitely a timely manner as well, all five guardsmen actually posted within 24 hours. Personally i am starting to find the constant bickering between rikard and zac very entertaining. lol, people really do argue so it actually seems fitting that these characters do so. and hey it makes for quick responses so i'm not complaining. (dont know if its been close at all, but just dont let it become personal guys, i know it sucks when your character is yelled at by another, when my characters get smacked in the back of the head its like i feel it myself haha)

Okay, so its not that i dont like the posts and i am not requiring any of you to go back and change them, but i want to point this out:

Scythes, I ONLY said gaunts were there. The only reason you knew about the warriors I think is because I put them in TYRANT's update. There is a reason I can only have you kill what I put in front of you. The tyrant (deathbringer's) forces are quite limited in terms of what would be 'special' types of tryanids. He has only been producing more for a few years, and he has to go through cycles of killing, feasting, and hibernating while growing embryo sacs or w/e. He can only produce so many of these at a time so it takes a while to make an army. Remember, he is not a hive fleet he is more like a large renegade force of tyranids. Also, it is very important that each of you remembers exactly what weapons your marine carries, and that they understand their role in the 'versatile' squads that your commanders put together. I dont mean to say that anyone is better than another but in _this_ case the post for Arx was right on the mark in that aspect. He used his weapons in the appropriate manner and pursued his purpose as the brute assault member of the squad, while only killing gaunts.

I understand it was a very long update so thats probably why details are overlooked. I would hate to make you all go back and redo your posts so i wont do that. like I said just wanted to point out these things for the future. 

and remember dont hesitate to PM me about questions. some of you have even been sending me your posts before putting them up to make sure they are on track, this is fine I dont mind checking them at all, and i almost always make suggestions; only demanding if i feel i have to.

every rp i've looked at or been a part of has had some mistakes so dont let any of them get you down. Everyone is doing a good job and the rp is coming along quite nicely!

**by the way, I really appreciate you guys coming here and discussing those issues with each other and going back to revise your posts afterward, it saves me some work!  Also, for all of you who went back and edited your posts i never saw what they originally were so from what it sounds like there would have been a lot more i would have had to address otherwise lol.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The way I see it Zac used something like the 40k version of magnesium, it burns a hell of a lot hotter than a flame and much faster than sunlight, which in my opinion would recharge a laspack in record timing.
He tossed a grenade prior so it would have bought some time, and I imagine he's gotten quick at it over the years since he's so trigger happy, you'd have to think he'd have a backup plan if he ever managed to run out during combat.

I believe he could have assembled a little pile of packs and set the material to burn in around 3-4 seconds considering his practice, and three or four grenades into the enemy should be able to buy that much time.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

While Zac might have been able to do that, he'd still have to get the now near useless las packs out of some flames. Keep in mind that when you recharge a las pack through the use of fire and flames, it compromises the cells within and the number of shots each of those packs will have is much, much smaller.


He can't be a lone wolf super badass with an answer to everything all the time; wheres the fun in that?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Well it was an emergency for Zac, I do know the cells will have a substantially shorter lifespan now but I'm pretty sure Zac would prefer to be able to shoot now that save them for later. Besides he's got tonnes of them.

And I'm not the super soldier lone wolf type with answer to everything, I _do_ know how to RP a good story, but unxpected managed to hit the two things that's most predominant with Zac.
One, Zac never runs out of ammo, he's been a trigger-happy soldier his whole life, he's learned a lot of stuff in how to make sure he can keep shooting.
Two, Zac will be perpetually casual, superior officers as angry as that lieutenant are going to be dumping him in the dirt a lot regardless of what happens since he doesn't give a flying heretic about dying.

I personally hate people who pull solutions to problems out of their backsides, but this is one thing that Zac most definitely would have had a solution to else his character is flawed.
And Rikard's doing a lot to isolate Zac from the rest of the party all because Zac is too casual, so the whole 'lone wolf' thing doesn't work. The only thing super about Zac is his firing speed and improvisation.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah but still Blaz, it might take 3-4 seconds for him to set the packs to burn, but the whole thing is going to take longer than that. Zac would first have to find and locate all of the needed materials in his webbing, harder to do because he already puts the las-packs in the easiest to get locations, then he would need to gather the packs and then set them to burn. After some time goes by he then has to figure out how he's getting them out of the fire.

All of that will definitely take more than 3-4 seconds; the burning to recharge the packs might take a minute or two, something the group can't really give Zac.


Not a super-soldier you claim? When we were brawling with the other soldiers, Unxpekted explicitly told us those guys were way better at fighting like that then we were but Zac somehow managed to roll with the unexpected sucker punch, grapple his legs around that enemy, put him on the ground, and put a knife to his throat all in one move to effectively end that fight with no problem.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Just so you know blazinvire, the pen & paper 40k rpg Dark Heresy has rules for recharging las packs in fire-

The note about it states that packs can be recharge by placing them into direct flame, however it takes at *Least* a day to recharge this way and the clip size of the pack is permanently cut in half. As well as it removes the 'reliable' quality that las weapons normally have (Meaning that it can 'jam' on a failed roll). As well as having a % chance to outright destroy any pack you try to recharge this way.

Recharging them this way isn't ment to be a 'quick fix'.. but more of a way that the pack can be recharged if the character gets stuck on some back-water, weak-sunlight (or no sun) world. In no way, shape, or form can I see this being something able to be done in the eyeblink of battle.

The final say is up to Unxp of course, but just so you know there are rules for recharging las packs with flame in another 40k system. As for Zac 'never running out of ammo'... well that is up to the GM (Unxpekted22). If he says that Zac runs out of ammo- then he runs out.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah jeez I think might just pull out of this, trying to justify Zac is more trouble than it's worth, might just go with a space marine and send all this drama to hell.
As I look over it, the recharging was a little off but at the time all I was thinking was that Zac needed his gun shooting again, magnesium burns really hot really fast therefore maximum output of heat with minimal fire involved thus minimal hassle.
But for some reason there's a fire and for some reason Zac ran off with half of his ammo missing and for some reason he would have trouble finding what'd be the only thing left in his armour since he's supposedly out of ammo.
And also for some reason he hasn't learned shortcuts to recharging packs or tying stuff to his armour in all of his life.

And also for some reason I'm not allowed to do one of the most simple counterattacks to a punch, because for some reason Zac hasn't learned at least enough close combat training to keep him alive for 36 years. Logically it was a sound counterattack, he fell backwards and his legs came up, legs are stronger than arms and it takes just one movement from either leg to completely pin down an arm. Simple, short actions that take minimal thought, and his character sheet already stated he had a lot of reflexes that have kept him alive over the years.
Regardless of how strong or experienced someone is, you absolutely cannot stop someone from counterattacking you, especially like that, I didn't setup anything complicated, Zac took the hit and pinned one arm with both legs.

Usually I can read ahead into things, I read wrong for the recharge, but too bad so sad, I already did it, I may not want to have done it any more but it's beyond all hope of editing right now. I now realise Zac was meant to head straight to the heavy weapon to replace the fact he didn't have a gun, and considering knifing a Tyranid sounds rather stupid and suicidal unless you're a space marine.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the thing about zac, is that he still has to be able to _learn_ things. i dont mind his past, i dont mind his different approach to the situation. But this _isnt_ his old regiment, and he should try to be more open to the new situations he has found himself in. The rp is still in its beginnings though so i dont blame him for not having time to do that yet. 

Its good for characters to be changing, learning things, getting better over time. for examples: Zac has already mastered the art of the las-pack, but not necessarily team work. ex2: He may _think_ his casual approach to being in the imperial guard is the best, and only, real way to go. However, this _may not_ be true. He may learn some discipline is good for some things after all. just because you think so, doesnt mean the others will, and it should be obvious that officers and such will not change their ways because of something a mere private says to them. 

for the same reason, i believe, the other guard players will react to Zac the way they have been. they are behaving more as guardsmen are expected to. i think it would make more sense for zac to _expect_ them to react to him in this way, rather than just going along with Zac's nonchalant manner of behavior. If the other players weren't having _their_ characters be themselves, then Zac would not be special in this aspect. Most guardsmen adhere to how they are trained. Zac can be different, but he has to see things a bit more realistically. his realism comes in the form of, we're all gonna die anyway so just dont worry about it. but _the_ realism is that the people zac says this to, truly hope to survive somehow, whether they think they will or not. this is a hope zac has abandoned, which again, is what makes him your character, but he must understand his comrades have yet to _figure_ this out. There is the possibility of Zac changing his mind about this as well though, he could realize there is a chance to live, there is a chance to retire from the guard and live in peace for a while, if that's what he wants. But, in order to do that he would have to try and work with his new squad.

*I do not want anyone saying anything more about blazinvire's character.*

if I have something that should be changed for the good of the rp as a whole, I will address him on it. same goes for anyone else.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Gm's word is law let the rapid firing continue


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

For future references of how Frag Grenades work:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Frag_grenade


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

*This recruitment thread is still closed, this player {BAV} was already a part of the RP. I cannot bring anyone else back into the RP*

Name: Charon

Age: 284

Rank: Veteran Sergeant

Appearance: Charon stands tall among his brothers, the tribe he came from on Posul known for their towering stature. He has thick muscles like all marines but his unusual heighth makes it seem as though he is slimmer then most. He has pale white skin that eccentuates his sea blue eyes that seem to be devoid of anything but death itself.

He has long black hair that is so dark it almost has a blue tint to it. His armor is black, and because of his position of Veteran Sergeant, all the trimmings are outlined in bone. On his left shoulder guard is the symbol of the Mortifactors, also made of bone, his right shoulderguard molded to form a massive skull. He has a long black cloak that covers his back and most of his left shoulderguard and arm and comes up in a hood that covers his head.

Equipment: Bolt Pistol, double edged long sword, Frag grenades, standard combat blade

Personality: Charon lives for battle, he revels in the thrill of battle, and enjoys only bringing death to the enemies of the Emperor of Mankind. He can be quiet around marines he does not know but once he has an idea of them he is very blunt and straightforward. Yet he also sometimes chooses to speak in riddles when he does not like a certain brother or believes them to be naive or not to his liking, but he has been known to do it to certain brothers from other chapters that he does like. what they do not know is that that is his way of figuring a brother out, how they react to how he talks speaks volumes about them.

He is rabidly loyal to the Mortifactors and the Emperor and the few times that the Mortifactors have come under suspicion from others because of their ways he has always been outspoken against such accusations.

Backround: Charon was taken from a tribe that hunted on the twilight plains on Pollus, their warriors tall and covered in lean muscle for the prolonged hunts that they had to partake in. The tribe believed in staying in the shadows for most of the hunt until the right time came and then they would strike like lightning and with frightening ferocity, this tactic was taken with Charon when he left the tribe and became a Mortifactor and he uses it often with the squad he commands.

After his initiation he was eventually put into an Assault squad because of his personality and how he liked to fight, up close and personal, and later became an assault sergeant. While he has no scars on his face he has a massive one crossing his chest from a Tyranid Lictor that had sprung a trap on he and his squad and torn off most of his chestplate in an attempt to rip him to pieces.

Not long ago he was elevated to Veteran Sergeant and the brothers that he is with are currently in transit. When the plea for aide from the Scythes of the Emperor was recieved and a small taskforce needed to be assembled Charon was the first to volunteer, the chance to fight alongside brothers against the Tyranid menace too good of an opportunity to rain death down upon the xenos.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a small nitpick: Its Posul, not Pollus. Good character otherwise, I look forward to seeing him in the RP


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

oh yeah i didnt catch that. fixed it, thanks.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ah shit lol my bad


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Howdy.

Alright guys, I just wanted to apologise for dropping off the face of Earth (Or Terra) totally unannounced. It was pretty lame of me, considering the RP. My excuse for absence is a mixture of work apocalypse with university and losing pretty much all interest in the game.

I was going to try and send you a DM Unx, but after getting my cool on and turning blue again, my inbox overflowed drastically.

So sorry again to all those involved, I was really enjoying the RP as well, so thanks. I'm going to try and lurk around here some more when the Christmas break get's going.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

just some news.

due to euphrati having hand surgery today and no word on or from blackapostlevilhelm in a long time the update will likely be coming later than I had planned.

Also, after some back and forth private messaging concrete hero will be rejoining us with Arx in the next update.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I just realised, I owe everyone a congratulations. The RP has been going on for over a year now, and the posts have all been equally as great. Another legend, up there with the Claw, if I do say so myself! 

Also - Welcome back Concrete. Though, I had hoped that Astelan could have had Arx's grubby head... :grin:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Surgery went well (typing with one hand is awkward) so hopefully within a day I will be able to get something up as I'm rather doped up on vicodin at the moment- drugged up apothecary wouldn't be the best!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

My bad. I didn't say good luck to you, Euphrati! Glad it all went well, though. Just don't damage the hand by typing or whatever, that'd be all you need! Though, I'm probably overreacting...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hey guys im sorry for not posting in awhile but school and work have hit me rather hard and ive found it increasingly difficult to post for any of the Rps that i am. BUT i am happy to say that come this weekend my schedule will much more relaxed as i am done with school after today for the semester. you can expect a response from charon at some point tonight or tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah buddy same here, currently packing and about to head back home for the month. so glad this semester is behind me haha.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

If I dont see a post by monday I think I'm just calling it quits. I'd just rather be the one who says this rp is dead than let it fall away and become forgotten. I don't mean to sound like a jerk if I do.

Six posts from my 8 remaining players in 50 days, that is from November 19th. I check for posts like three times a day and PM everyone at least like once or twice a week. I dont know how many times I've been told I will see a post the next morning or the next day or two and have it never show up.

I realize this shouldn't seem like a big deal because these rp threads are just for extra hobby/leisure time, but today I looked at my word document again and realized that everything I have written for this rp is more than 80 pages single spaced for plot development, my npc character development, future ideas, updates and certain parts of your own posts that I needed to remember. In other words I realized I've probably put more work into this than I should and unless the whole group is, it doesn't really make sense for me to do so. Right? I dunno maybe I'm just having a bad day haha. I know I'm not the only one who cares about the RP threads they create. I guess this one has just gotten really far and I thought I'd actually finish it.

I've actually been noticing a similar trend in almost ALL of the RP threads recently and its really got me down. People are joining recruitment threads really fast and getting their first one or two posts in the action threads up quickly and they have been lengthy and full of details at that, but then it all just halts and never goes any further. I'm involved in four rp's myself and NONE of them have been moving hardly at all, a couple posts a week between the four of them. Maybe the common players have become TOO concerned with detail and good posts that every rp they sit down to post for just seems like an overwhelmingly daunting task and so they simply move on to something else. I guess between that and personal life stuff....but us claw players used to go a long time in between updates, like it would take two or three weeks maybe at times but now things are taking _months_ to get anywhere in _all_ of them. 

There's also been a lot of writers block going around between here and the Original works threads, I know I've told some of you but I dont get writers block so I'm honest when I say I cant understand it. 

unxpekted22=drama queen. :king: haha, whatever, those are my thoughts, take 'em or leave 'em.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It has been somewhat of a combination of things for me: the surgery on my hand, the holidays, a very active 3.5 year old son, and my husband home until the 15th (he is only home 3 months in a year). Finding time to sit down and write where i'm not interrupted every 3-5 minutes (and I am not joking when I say 3-5) has been like pulling teeth from an angry Space Wolf.

I have my post almost finished for Niko, perhaps the emphasis lately on the length/quality/detail levels of updates/posts has been like a weight upon everyone when they sit down to post... I know it is on mine since I feel like I am somewhat to 'blame' for the trend and know that my own posts are looked to for setting the bar :-( . Not that having a high standard is a bad thing mind you! But it does make sitting down to write a post into an ever increasingly lengthy process. The preivious update was, in short, epic length... and to the player that is somewhat of a double-edged blade. The detail was beyond great, but it also set a massive task to even compare to right in the holiday times when a lot is already on the plate for some of us.

I'm not saying that I want this to end in the slightest, hell you know I have prodded you for further details already. Perhaps we can tone back on the time-length of the updates a bit for a while? The details are great, but for me there is almost the feeling of getting lost within the scene that has been occuring just from the viewpoint of how much happens from the starting point to the end where the player picks back up. However, now that more players are 'together' it might make things a bit easier, I'm not sure.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i can only blame the return of porn to a normal computor screen size... kidding... well :shok:
no but in all seriousness
christmas for me at least living 250 miles from the maternal home, with my dad being in delhi for 9 months of they year, it is really important for me. Plus the obvious minus of having no laptop and everywhere that doesnt want to charge me 3.50 to use the computor being closed over the holidays.
typically over christmas the rps slow down anyway whilst certain unfortunate circumstances have slowed me down and led me to making rushed and slack posts in many rps.

Seriously it bites me in the ass that i have had to sacrifice quality and quite simply Iorek and the tyrant have been in my life for going on 2years. Both of them mean a fucking lot to me as far as rp charactors can. 

Jesus i feel like a special child right now but simply. I got my new laptop yesterday but being home i have to conform to the maternal rules of cleaning etc etc and the internet gets switched off at midnight sharpish.
On the 14th i get back to manchester and promptly get thrust back into the exam season with one exam that i need to ace. So i'll study for that no doubt. However i will have more time to post and i do.

I have attention brothers, life of adventure, knights of the sword and my own to update.
However with my own, i need to consolidate as some members have deigned to leave our merry band so i have to work out how to consolidate asap. Other than that i wont give you a date when ill be posting but i do believe i can have it before monday.
For this post it is alot of fun but obviously for the tyrant i want it to be epic, i mean this could be the chosen ones last hurrah 

Quite simply in the next few weeks when i get back to manchester with my laptop and the exam gets over you'll see my posting being more regular, if slower as i'll actually start spending time checking editting and rereading my posts rather than just bumping em in with a that will do flourish. Without doubt i'll be coming to you and other gm's asking for feedback as i feel my quality is starting to slide a little in the wrong direction.

Don't worry i pledge to the on the blackened heart of my tyrant i will attempt to do better with the posting


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah sorry about my lack of posting, I have been thinking on how to craft my answer for Kain and was having trouble for it. I have got one up now, though it is not my finest post ever.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok I wont call it quits on monday I will try to be more patient. 

I will definitely keep update length in mind more when making them. But yes, most of the updates from here to the end are designed to be fairly fast paced now that the characters are getting back together including even the tyrant, and the battle's first shots have been fired. So I will try to only focus on the detail that is _needed_.

I'm still trying to find a better balance between letting the players create and what I create. As DA knows I have a habit of wanting a strangle-hold on the rp sometimes because I want to see something go a certain way, but thats not the point of an RP thread. I seem to have a tendancy that when I do give players more freedom like the current update for Arx and Solaki it ends up being pretty confusing haha.

edit* oh and thanks lord ramo. I honestly dont mind if posts aren't the absolute best they can be. If you dont have time to make it the best but make it at least good, or decent or at least a post to keep things moving for everyone that is fine. I mean I'd rather have that than have no posts for a month see what I'm saying? If you have the time to sit down and create a ridiculously awesome post than thats great too, but not always necessary imo. I think all my players are good enough naturally at this point where a decent post that is still interesting to others would come pretty easily.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

if you want it to go a certain try giving it a little nudge in one direction, a guiding hand so to speak, and let us do the rest and see what we come up with. i was like you when i started Hammer, i had a grand scheme in my head of where i wanted things to go but i didnt really let the Rpers head in that direction their own way, and im not saying you are doing that. But by going over what Reever put in his updates and things like that i learned to just give you guys a little nibble, some choices, while at the time they may not have seemed big but they did steer where the Rp was going.

i hope im making sense cause i know it can be hard running an Rp, i for one was extremely sad when i had to close Hammer, but i and Charon are still in this one. I've just had a lot of personal and family stuff going on in the daemon family but i have fought my way through as any prince should and will have more time for my children now and in the coming future


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i think i give too many choices in my rps
ha may i add
3 posts in one day
you should bitch out more often mate


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha, maybe DB. Not sure how many more will come over the weekend though. 

And yeah Bav I think you're right, and also, glad to hear it.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

map of the base and current update. It was requested. Pretty rough sketch, meant to put a medical building in there... ha doesn't really matter though, as long as you get the basic idea I suppose.

click on it to make it bigger.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, it took almost two and a half fucking months for you to post DA haha, but I have to say its a damn good one. Just so everyone knows, he talks to me about his posts and checks them with me in case it seems like he is being really random or something.
Now, we just need deathbringer to get some free time so he can post and I can update


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and update today I think. Deathbringer had given me at least a brief overview of what he was thinking he wanted to do for his post.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Hey BAV- I would like to post for Niko but I'm rather stuck waiting on any sort of reaction from Charon. Any chance that you might have some time to work something up for him?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i should be able to have a post up for him sometime within the next few hours


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Would Charon really dishonour Niko again by leaving off his title after his outburst?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

did not believe it was that big of a deal, thought it made the oath more personal but ill change it right now


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Thanks. For astartes it is a form of insult to leave off the title of another marine that isn't a direct battle-brother especially if that title is one that sets the marine apart in his role such as Chaplian, Techmarine, or Apothecary. So, for Niko it is a big deal... with his chapter dying around him his personal honour and the Codex are two of the last things he has left to belive in.

As well as the fact that Niko has not introduced himself formally to Charon, nor has the Mortifactor shared his own name, hence why Niko has not addressed Charon by his name since it has not be offered- only by 'brother-cousin' or his chapter's name.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in posting, I had planned to have it up earlier in the week but recieved word Wed. morning that a friend had fallen asleep driving home from work.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Well sorry guys, way too late on a post. been a month i think since i posted. Been really busy with the new baby. Not sleeping much. Think she might be a bit colic. Ill read up whats been happening and post up something tomorrow. Sorry for the delay again.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Now that is one. damn. good. post.

Not that I can make any of you, but I truly hope you all read every word of Euphrati's post as well. Personally, I wish it had been even longer.

I suppose most of you have been waiting for Niko's actions before being able to post yourselves anyway. I look forward to them.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Thank you, unxp. Apologies again for the delayed posting.

I wish it had been a bit longer myself, but time constraints being what they were I was happy to merely have the little time I did to sit down and write _anything! _ I also tried to keep the post moving towards the present state, so that Kain/Solaki would be the end focus and allowed to actually post!

BAV- if your mortifactor wants to say anything to Niko, just let me know and I can edit in any conversation in that timeblock.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Can i just state the sheer beauty of some of these posts

this has been an amazing rp with some absolute superb writing by tremendous rp'ers
im so proud to have been a part of this

i would also like to add before unexpekted makes his final update, if nobody dies in the tyrants final symbolic fuck you to kain and solaki, i will be so pissed 

The stretch of my evil grin when i wrote that post was positively cheshire cat like


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

You melted Kains bloody face off you evil tyranid. Damn you... I would also like to say thanks to everyone involved, but especially unxpekted22, this rp has been simply fantastic like the first one.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Ill second all that has been said. A big congrats to unxpekted22 for an amazing rp. Just sorry that i couldnt finish it off. With the new baby things have been pretty hectic. So well done to everyone for completeing it and some brilliant posts along the way. ID hope to participate again with you all in the future if another one is formed.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

just two more posts, from DA and BAV, and I get to say my thanks as well haha


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOO! Solaki's a Dreadnought 

*ahem* 

On a more serious note, thanks to everyone in this RP. When I started this I think it was my second RP, and I learnt most of my skills from you guys here. It's been a pleasure RPing with all of you guys. You are a fantastic lot, and I've really enjoyed the experience.

Specifically at unxpekted, thanks for making this RP one hell of a ride. It's been enjoyable from start to end. Fantastic GMing on your part. Also, thanks for making Solaki into a Dreadnought at the end. As you may have gathered, I was very happy with that outcome


----------

